# wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?



## lippe (18. November 2004)

hallo leute!
#h 
will nächstes jahr urlaub an der ostsee machen und brandungsfischen vom strand oder irgendwo im bodden.
leider habe ich keine brandungsruten nur 3m ruten mit 60 oder 80 gramm wurfgewicht. 
man hat mir gesagt auf wattwurm fängt man alles (auch dorsch).

wie weit muss ich mindestens raus? (zeit ist um ostern);+ 

wäre nett wenn ihr mir helft!#6


----------



## Reisender (18. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

@lippe

#r #r  

Also ich kann dir sagen das auch deine rute ausreicht, 60g ist inordnung für das erstemal. habe schon dorsche in 30 m entfernung vom strand gefangen.
der wattwurm ist der gängichste köder an der see.
ich sage dir versuches einfach, auch wenn andere kommen und lachen.aber wenn du mit einer 40er butt von danne ziehst ist auch das lachen weg.#6 

es gibt nicht besseres wie ein dorsch oder eine butt an der spinnrute.#h #h 

auch kannst du da sehr gut spinnen und blinkern...

hoffe du hast beim ersten mal schönen ergfolg!!#h


----------



## lippe (18. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

hi, 

danke für den tipp.
ich werds versuchen!#6 
gruß


----------



## Nordlicht (19. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

wenn es geht versuche informationen über die stelle wo du angeln willst zu besorgen. es ist wichtig das du rinnen, krautfelder und sandbänke kennst.
wenn sie in deiner wurfweite liegen ist der tag doch schon im sack   
es wird dir übrigens jeder bestätigen das auch viel brandungsangler die fische einfach "überwerfen" weil sie ihre bleie bis ins nirvana hämmern obwohl die fische nur 30-40 meter vom land weg sind.


----------



## Truttafriend (19. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

Kann ich als Fliegenfischer nur bestätigen. Wenn ich in der Ostsee stehe, stoßen die Dorsche abends schonmal an die Wathose #6


----------



## Ansgar (19. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

Moin,

ist ja schon alles gesagt: am besten tiefe Rinnen vor oder hinter den Sanbaenken anwerfen. Denn klar reicht auch mal ein 30m Wurf, nur oft ist genau dort die erste Sandbank und wenn der Koeder da rumliegt ist das deutlich weniger erfolgsversprechend, als eben davor oder dahinter.

Generell kann man dann wohl noch sagen, dass Du am Tag weiter schmeissen musst als in der Nacht. 

Zusaetzlich ist die Frage, wann Du an die Ostsee kommst. Im Fruehjahr und Herbst hast Du oft sturm und Krautgang, da kriegst Du 60gr oft nicht gehalten. Da kann man dann nur vorbeugen, indem man geflochtene fischt (weniger Durchmesser=weniger Stroemungsdruck) und sich 60er Krallenbleie besorgt... 
Wurfgewicht hat also nicht immer was mit der Weite zu tun - obwohl natuerlich mit der Weite der Schnurdruch zunimmt.

Ausserdem ist nicht jeder Strand gleich. Besorg Dir Infos ueber das Revier und such Dir nen Strand, wo Du leicht ans tiefe Wasser kommst. Das haengt aber auch vom Zielfisch ab - fuer Dorsch ist tiefes Wasser (insbesondere am Tag) wichtiger als fuer Butt. 
Und such Dir nen Ausweichstrand (oder Hafenbecken/Mole/...) - fuer den Fall, dass es mal richtig stuermt und Du Dein Zeug garnicht gehalten kriegst...

Kommst Du im Mai, montiere eine Rute mit Pose und fisch auf Hornhecht.

Also, wie immer alles relativ ) 
Hoffe ich habe noch helfen koennen

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## mcmc (19. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

hallo lippe,
Ich empfehle, informiere Dich vorher über die Strände, z.B. hier:
http://www.der-angelfuehrer.de/afseiten/afmeckpomm.html

Darin ist alles enthalten, was Du wissen musst.


----------



## lippe (19. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

danke an euch alle! habt mir geholfen, dann will ich´s doch mal versuchen!!!#6 


gruß lippe


----------



## blinkerkatze (19. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

lippe in welchen Bereich Ostsee oder Bodden willst du angeln.


----------



## doki13 (19. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

moin,

schau dir vor allem wasserstand und trübung an, bei trübem hochwasser fängst du manchmal vor deinen füssen 15m.
wenn du dagegen klares niedrigwasser hast wird es mit leichtem geschirr in ufernähe u.U. schwierig, es sei denn du findest dort rinnen, steine oder bewuchs,

petri heil

doki 13


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

Moin doki,
Herzlich Willkommen im Anglerboard, viel Spaß wünsch ich dir bei uns. #h


----------



## Waldi (21. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

Moin doki,
auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen on Board.
@lippe - ich habe auch mit ähnlichem Gerät mit dem Brandungsangeln angefangen und habe damit auch schon gefangen. Das Problem oder vielleicht besser ausgedrückt das Risiko erst gar nicht angeln zu können ist dann sehr groß. Bei lauer Herbsstimmung und Warmduscherwetter sollte es kein Problem sein, aber wenn das Brandungsangeln seinem Namen gerecht wird hast Du mit 60 g keine Schnitte mehr. Die See wird Dir Deinen Köder wieder vor die Füße schmeißen.
Im Bodden kannst Du Brandungsangeln eh vergessen, da miete Dir lieber ein lüttes Boot und fang den Hecht Deines Lebens. Dorsch gibts da wohl kaum. Und an all den schönen Ostseestränden hoffe einfach auf Wetter das zu Deinem Gerät paßt.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## bollehro (21. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

Hallo, ich weiß nicht viel aber deine 60g Angel kannst du vergessen. Wenn du Brandungsfischen an der Ostsee machen willst vom Strand aus dann solltest du schon Brandungsruten von 100- 200g WG haben sowie Krallenbleie von 100 bis 170g war vorgestern an der Ostsee zum Angeln und es war etwas Wind habe 170g Blei gebraucht um ca 40-60m weit rauszukommen.
Der Bodden ist etwas ganz anderes würde mich vorher Vorort informieren auf dem Bodden war ich auch noch nicht Angeln. Viel Spass


----------



## Agalatze (21. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

also gestern war so ein tag wo man mit 170-200 gramm kralle angeln musste.
dazu soweit raus wie möglich. habe alle meine fische auf minimum 150 meter gefangen.
mein nachbar hat nur leider 100 m gekeult und hatte zum schluß nicht einen maßigen fisch. ich hingegen 9 schöne dorsche.
das war gestern auf fehmarn.

im bodden habe ich noch nie geangelt und kann dazu überhaupt nichts sagen.


----------



## RoterAdler (21. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*



> habe alle meine fische auf minimum 150 meter gefangen.



Da muß man aber auch erst mal hinkommen  #6


----------



## haukep (21. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

Das habe ich aber auch festgestellt gestern in Katharinenhof - da musste mal keulen ohne Ende um an den Fisch zu kommen. Da ich einheitlich graue geflochtene drauf habe, vermag ich nicht zu sagen wie weit es war, schätze aber auch so auch 120-140 Meter....

LG
Hauke


----------



## Waldi (22. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

170-200g auf 150m - oooohhhhaaaa - will ich mal sehen!
Oh - lese gerade minimum 150m! Und das bestimmt noch bei auflandig um 6 bis 7. Aber vielleicht meint man ja vom Parkplatz aus?


----------



## haukep (22. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

@Waldi: Ich fürchte ich habe das nicht verstanden...Was ist mit dem Parkplatz?


----------



## Agalatze (22. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

@ waldi
das kann ich dir gerne zeigen wenn du willst !!!
wir hatten auch kein auflandigen wind.


----------



## Waldi (22. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

Ich hab blos mal ein bischen Zweifel angedeutet. Bin eben nicht der Weitwurfexperte und auch der Meinung, daß die tatsächlich erreichte Weite einfach überschätzt wird. Daher die Andeutung, das die 150m vom Parkplatz aus gemessen sind.  Kann mich natürlich auch irren. Wird schon noch mal klappen und Aga kann mir die über 150m - Würfe mit min. 170g und beköderter Montage mal zeigen. Da kann ich sicher noch viel lernen.
Aga - Wie war denn der Wind? Wenn von der Seite kann ich es noch weniger nachvollziehen, wenn ablandig, dann ist doch aber meistens weniger als 170g ausreichend. Oder hattest Du ablandigen sprich Rückenwind und da draußen eine starke Strömung die die 170 und mehr gramm begründen?
Gruß Waldi
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Agalatze (22. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

also ich kann die kurbelumdrehungen zählen wenn mein köder draussen ist und die schnur stramm. dann weiss ich ungefähr wie weit ich bin. meine systeme sind sehr sehr kurz,so dass ich richtig feuern kann. der wind war anfangs sehr heftig wo ich nicht mal in die nähe von 150 m gekommen bin. später kam er jedoch von der seite mit ner stärke von vielleicht 3 bft.
da die strömung aber nicht ohne war musste ich in marienleuchte 170 gramm nehmen,denn wenn ich weniger nehme dann rollt das blei. und jeder der marienleuchte und presen schonmal geangelt hat,weiss dass das ne menge material kosten kann. das blei setzt sich dann nämlich fest.


----------



## Waldi (22. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

Ja das ist doch genau die gleiche Methode die ich am Anfang auch genutzt habe, um abzuschätzen wie weit ich bin. Wie viele cm macht den Deine Rolle je Kurbelumdrehung?
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Agalatze (22. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

@ waldi
hast mal lust zusammen in die brandung mit ein paar leuten die spontan auch mitkommen würden ? vielleicht mitte dezember ?


----------



## Agalatze (22. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

die macht 1,02m ungefähr. aber ich habe auch die farbige geflochtene. damit kann man super sehen wie weit man draussen ist. sie ist allerdings sehr teuer und meiner meinung nach nicht so gut wie die fireline.


----------



## Marcel1409 (22. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

@ Aga

Also das glaub ich auch nicht #d  #d  #d !!!
Das will ich sehen, wann wollen wir los?

Gruß
Marcel  #6


----------



## Agalatze (22. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

du bist ein spinner :q :q  
willst mich ja nur provozieren damit wir losziehen #d 
du wirfst doch selber soweit,also nehm mal lieber stellung dazu


----------



## Waldi (22. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

Wow, 1,02 m je Kurbelumdrehung, das heißt ja in etwa bei einer Übersetzung von 5:1 (haben so die meißten Brandungsrollen)  nimmt Deine Spule ca. 20 cm Schnur auf, das heißt ja wiederum, daß die Spule im Durchschnitt von leer bis voll einen Durchmesser von 20cm/3,14=6,3 cm haben muß. Meine größte hat da einen Durchschnittswert von 5,9 cm, bei einer Übersetzung von 4,6:1 ziehe ich also je Kurbelumdrehung :
5,9cm x 3,14 x 4,6 = 85,2 cm
also erreiche ich bei der 118 Kurbelumdrehung die 100 m.
Wenn ich da nun nicht den Spulendurchschnittswert sondern den vollen Spulendurchmesser ansetze ergibt sich schon ein großer Fehler.
6,2cm x 3,14 x 4,6 = 89,6 cm
also schon bei 112 Kurbelumdrehungen.
Soll alles nur heißen: ist eben auch nicht so genau. Wenn Du die cm je Kurbelumdrehung bei voller Spule gemessen hast, ist Dein Weitenfaktor immer zu hoch da Du ja mit einer kleineren Spule wo ja erst mal 150 m fehlen anfängst einzukurbeln und erst die letzte Kurbelumdrehung hat die z.B. 1,02 m
Entschuldige meinen kleinen Ausflug in die Mathematik, ist eben alles nur auf der Wiese genau nachzumessen. Oder hast Du das mal getan ?
Ich habe eigentlich immer Lust auf Brandungsangeln. Es sind aber leider fast 380 km zu Euren Ostseestränden und eben nicht mal so für eine Tagestour geeignet. Jetzt am Freitag geht es erst einmal nach Meschendorf - Rerik (MP) zum Adventsbrandungsangeln mit ein paar Boardis. MS hat da eine Unterkunft übers Wochenende organisiert. Sind übrigens noch Plätze frei!!!
So mitte Dezember wird schon noch was gehen, können wir ja noch mal drüber reden.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Agalatze (22. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

@ waldi

ist mir schon klar dass wenn schnur abläuft weniger durchmesser auf der spule ist. bin ja nicht blöde. hatte mathe lk in der schule. aber nichts desto trotz habe ich um 160 umdrehungen geworfen. und die schnur die abgelaufen ist, macht den kohl auch nicht wirklich fett, da ich geflochtene angel und das wirklich kaum zu sehen ist wenn die schnur weg ist im gegensatz zur mono.

ach ja und ich hatte ober geschrieben dass ich auch farbige geflochtene schnur fische. daran kann man zeimlich genau sehen wie weit man geworfen hat.

wenn du weiter werfen möchtest musst du fleißig üben üben üben !!!#6 
die technik macht ne menge aus


----------



## Marcel1409 (22. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

Gautschi!!! |uhoh: 
Wir haben wohl einen Mathe-Professor unter uns Anglern!!!
Mal spaß beseite, ich bin auch Professor, Spuhlenprofessor. Ich mach Aga´s Spuhlen vor jedem angeln wieder fit und kann anhand der Aufwicklung genau erkennen wie weit er wirft. Deine Rechnung mit dem Durchmesser kannst du vergessen, da die Schnur die Aga fischt null aufträgt. Unsere Spuhlen sind schon komplett voll nur mit der "Unterschnur"!!! Und dann kommen da 250 m 0,15 Fireline drauf... Selbst wenn Aga die 250 m komplett auswirft, macht das ein Unterschied des Durchmessers von ca 1,5 bis 2 mm aus.

Gruß
Marcel  #6


----------



## Waldi (22. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

Ja macht weiter so, langsam glaube ich die 150m, und das mit der Rechnerei sollte Euch nur ein wenig auflockern.
Und einen eigenen Spulenwart möchte ich auch mal haben, klinkt ja schon richtig nach Profiliga.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Agalatze (22. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

ja das ist auch echt super nett von marci dass er das jedesmal macht. seine finger sehen danach nämlich immer aus wie sau !
aber wir finden trotzdem bestimmt mal die möglickeit zusammen zu angeln.
vielleicht kann ich dir ja ein paar tips geben wie du besser und weiter werfen würdest.


----------



## haukep (22. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

@Aga: Hey, vorsicht, das klingt derbe eingebildet...habe das hier gerade so durchgelesen und es ist schon ein bisschen übertrieben was hier abgeht....

@ Waldi: Du übertreibst es auch 

@All: Ist doch vollkommen sinnlos darüber zu reden! Da hilft nur ab ans Wasser und alle mal kräftig werfen....ICH BIN DABEI!

Ob es nun 150 oder 90 Meter sind ist mir ehrlich vollkommen Banane, ich stelle mich nämlich auf die Seebrücke und fange viel dickere Fische als ihr alle zusammen....

So, jetzt klang ich auch mal so wie ihr.... |krach: 

 :q  :q  Hauke  :q  :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

Hey Aga,
warum kommst du nicht mit Leuten von euch nächstes Wochenende nach Meschendorf bei Rerik. Da können wir Brandungsangeln und feuern bis der Arzt kommt. Natürlich auch Grillen, räuchern und Bier trinken. Übernachtung ist auch möglich. Am Tag können wir uns austauschen und Montagen basteln.
Guck mal hier wer schon alles kommt. Auch Waldi ist da. 
Na wär das nich was? Los gib dir nen Ruck, wäre cool wenn Marcel auch mitkommt.


----------



## Marcel1409 (22. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

Hallo Jörg,

wir würden gerne rum kommen aber wir haben am WE Jahresvergleichsangeln vom DMV. Aber das lass mal auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten :q !

Gruß
Marcel  #6


----------



## Agalatze (22. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

hallo jörg !
vielen dank für das angebot,aber wie marci schon geschrieben hat ist die deutsche !
nächstes mal sind wir aber dabei.

@ hauke
wenn du meinst dass ich übertreibe ist es deine meinung. ich muss hier niemanden etwas rechtfertigen. ich weiss ja wie weit ich werfe. 
jetzt bin ich beleidigt und werde dir keine tips mehr geben !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! pöh !!!!


----------



## haukep (22. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ hauke
> wenn du meinst dass ich übertreibe ist es deine meinung. ich muss hier niemanden etwas rechtfertigen. ich weiss ja wie weit ich werfe.
> jetzt bin ich beleidigt und werde dir keine tips mehr geben !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! pöh !!!!



Jetzt explodier nicht gleich    Du musst Dich nicht rechtfertigen und ich habe auch nicht mit einem Wort erwähnt, dass Du übertreibst, denn ich weiß ja, dass es stimmt. Ich meinte mit "übertreiben", das Übertreiben der Diskussion hier....

Also, alles cool  Ich bin doch lieb....


----------



## Waldi (22. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

Moin Jörg,
leider scheint wohl meine Strategie, die Jungs hier so anzuheizen, daß sie mir es am Wochenende in Meschendorf mal so richtig zeigen wollen, wie weit es gehen kann, nicht aufzugehen. Nur einer hat mich wohl durchschaut und den richtigen Schluß gezogen: alle ans Wasser und kräftig werfen JA BIST DU DENN DABEI - haukep

@all: Ach und übrigens habe ich die Weitenjagt schon länger aufgegeben da alles was da jenseits der 100m liegt irgendwie zu einer Materialschlacht führ. Als ich mich dabei erwischte mit einer Weitwurfrolle für 199 € zu liebeugeln habe ich den Anker geworfen und seit dem muß ich für meine Wurfversuche am Strand keinen "Waffenschein" mehr haben und ein normaler 100m- Wurf geht auch noch nach 3 bis 4 lecker Bierchen.
Also Jungs last Euch die Weitenjagt von einem Geheilten nicht vermiesen, ihr seit ja noch jung.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## haukep (22. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

@Waldi: Nein, bin leider nicht dabei, ist mir zu weit und eine Tageskarte kaufen..?! Ne, da habe ich keine Lust zu.....

Aber wenn hier bei uns mal was ist, dann bin ich auf jeden wieder mit von der Partie...


----------



## Agalatze (22. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

wären wirklich gerne mitgekommen, aber wir wollen uns den titel "deutscher meister" holen 
zumindest versuchen wir das...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> wären wirklich gerne mitgekommen, aber wir wollen uns den titel "deutscher meister" holen
> zumindest versuchen wir das...


Hi Aga,
ich denke, mal wenn ihr eure Leistung vom letzten Samstag konserviert habt dann sollte das mit dem Deutschen Meister nicht das Thema sein gel.
Ich drück euch die Daumen. #6


----------



## Waldi (23. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

Auch viel Glück von mir zum Titelkampf. Ich wünsche Euch Bedingungen die 150m fordern, dann kann schon fast nichts mehr schiefgehen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## mcmc (23. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

Zu dieser Diskussion nur soviel:
Wer für sein Brandungsangelgeschirr bestehend aus Ruten, Rollen und Schnur bereit ist, Beträge weit jenseits von 1000 EUR auszugeben, wird auch einmal bei entsprechender Übung und Bedingungen mit Vorfach 150m werfen können. Die Gerätevoraussetzungen hätte er jedenfalls. Die sonstigen Voraussetzungen (Wind, Schnur, auch geflochtene Sachlagschnur!, kurzes selbst spannendes Vorfach nach unten geklippt, z.B.Umläufer oder Cascade) hat Agalatze geschildert. Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Wer das nicht glaubt, sollte einmal bei den DMV-Qualis oder der DM kibitzen. Das heisst natürlich nicht, dass 150m immer mehr Fisch bringt.


----------



## Waldi (23. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

@mcmc: nu ist ja gut, all die Sachen die Du aufzählst sind mir ein Begriff und ich habe es ja wohl schon durchgucken lassen, daß ich Aga durchaus 150 und mehr Meter zutraue deswegen muß ich bei keinen DM kibizen denn wenn ich mal alles wieder so zusammendüdele wie Du es schon beschreibst und die Bedingungen passen sind auch mit meinem Durchschnitsgerät 150m zu erreichen. Ich wollte ja auch nur andeuten, daß man ja irgendwann doch an seine Grenzen stößt und dann versucht mit noch besserem Gerät hier und da noch einen Meter rauszuholen.
Und irgendwann endet es so, daß man 200m wirft aber vergessen hat seine Montage zu beködern weil es ja zweitrangig ist etwas zu fangen aber wichtig erscheint das die Nachbarn staunen wie weit man doch geworfen hat.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Koschi (23. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

Coole Idee, keine Würmer, aber schön weit. Nur wegen der Gesichter.  |muahah: 

Jetzt mag ich den Thread auch wieder, das war lustig!  |bla:


----------



## Agalatze (23. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

naja mir ist das thema eigentlich völlig egal.
ich weiss ja dass es manchmal drauf ankommt sehr weit zu werfen.
jeder muss ja selber sehen wie er am besten seine fische fängt


----------



## Kalle (23. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

ach kinders, ich lese den thread mit vergnügen, und schmunzel dabei....
glaube ich hab es hauke am weekend auch erzählt.
@aga
wie findest du raus, wo der fisch steht, wenn du immer feuer gibst???
eine rute auf 150 m und eine auf 80 m? nee das glaub ich nicht, dafür bist du nicht geschaffen.. :q 

ich benutze immer eine rute die ich rausfeuer und wenns bei mir nur auf 100-120 m geht(kann nicht sagen wie weit ich werfe, auf dem trockenen waren es bei mir meist 150 m ohne köder, vor zig jahren :q ) die andere mehr aus dem handgelenk, denke so um die 60-80 m, und in dieser entfernung hab ich schon mehr gefangen wie weit draussen, allerdings kommt es auf den wind ,wetter und so manch andere dinge  an.

Hauke hat am weekend auch nur gefeuert und seine (glaube 5)dorsche gefangen, ich aber auch (4) und ich denke ich komme nicht so weit wie er, da ....ich 0,30mm mono und er mit geflochtener geangelt hat. der unterschied sind doch min 30 m. aber du hast recht, auf die technik beim werfen kommt es auch an, jeder kann sie nicht umsetzen in meter.
aber deine ergebnisse bei so manchen cups geben dir recht. #6


----------



## Agalatze (23. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

wie du schon sagst es kommt nicht immer auf die weite an.
aber bei diesem mal war es so. mein einer nachbar hatte nicht einen der passte.
und der hat relativ nahe geangelt.
und nur soweit druassen angeln wäre ein großer fehler. man muss den fisch natürlich suchen. und bei den cups sollte man seine nachbarn im auge behalten um zu sehen
ob der plötzlich fische auf 30 meter fängt oder wie auch immer. im grunde
ist man ständig in aktion.


----------



## Kalle (23. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

ja ich weiß aga, hab auch schon einige mitgemacht, und wenns dunkel wird , wird der nachbar meist nicht mal ein knicklicht an die angel machen.

habs selber erlebt, da wird gefeuert bis zum geht nicht mehr, und wenn die angel im rutenhalter steht wird mal kurz 30-40 m schnur wieder eingeholt :q
sind so die kleinen tricks vonne profis.

denke du hast jetzt schon mehr cups mitgemacht wie ich je machen werde, mag sowas nicht gerne, ausser den grossmanncup, das ist schon tradition geworden :q ich angel lieber zusammen mit tollen netten leuten aus dem board, und mit viel spass dabei. #h


----------



## haukep (23. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

Echt? Keine Knicklichter....?! Ne, das finde ich bescheuert....


----------



## Agalatze (23. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

das machen einige deshalb,damit man nicht sieht dass sie bisse haben.
machen aber nur noch ganz wenige. denn ich finde, es macht meinen nachbarn viel nervöser wenn er meine rutenspitze sieht wenn sie auf und ab fetzt.

@ kalle 
wie siehts denn mit dem exori-martins-cup bei dir aus ?
wir wollen da ne ganze menge boardies zusammen trommeln die da mitmachen. ich glaube um die 15 sind es jetzt schon


----------



## haukep (23. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

@Aga: Wieso soll denn keiner sehen, wenn ich Biss habe...Damit er nicht schaut wo ich hinwerfe??

Und wie sieht er seinen Biss denn dann?


----------



## Agalatze (23. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

damit sich keiner ins zeug legt wenn der nachbar sehen würde wie man schön viele bisse hat. ist alles schwachsinn...
ich habe meine knicklichter und fertig ist die maus.
diejenigen hocken sich dann unter die angeln damit sie im dunkeln dann auch die schattem der rute wackeln sehen.


----------



## haukep (23. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

:q  :q  So ein Müll  :q  :q


----------



## Agalatze (23. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

so sieht das meiner meinung nach auch aus !!!
naja sollen sie sich doch ihre augen kaputt machen


----------



## haukep (23. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

Ich stelle mir das gerade vor, wie die Idioten da unter den Ruten hängen und glotzen....

Sowas behämmertes....


----------



## Kalle (25. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

@aga,
wann ist der cup denn? kann da jeder mitmachen...


----------



## Agalatze (25. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

den ersten samstag im april !!!
da kann jeder mitmachen. ist eigentlich genauso ein tradition wie der grossmann cup.
kennen auch sehr viele leute. sehr viele tolle sachpreise usw..


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

1. Samstag im April? Das wäre ja dann der 2.4. Rrrrrüchtüch?
Wenn das so ist werde ich mal sehen ob ich auch was einrichten kann. Bis wann muß man sich spätestens fest anmelden denn ich werde erst im neuen Jahr wissen wie mein Bereitschaftsplan aussehen wird.


----------



## Kalle (25. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

genau wie meeresangler schreibt, bis wann muß man sich anmelden? und ich muß auch schauen wann ich wieder bereitschaft habe, der plan kommt aber erst im januar raus....aber mitmachen würd ich gerne mal... #6


----------



## haukep (25. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

Ich bin auch dabei! Wo kann ich mich anmelden?


----------



## Agalatze (26. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

also noch kann man sich nicht anmelden. die anmeldungen gehen erst im neuen
jahr los. haben also noch zeit. werde dann rechtzeitig posten und einen thread eröffnen. ich denke wir werden ne ganze menge leute zusammen bekommen. wäre doch auch ne super sache für diverse "nordies" oder ? die veranstaltung ist jedesmal eine gelungene sache mit tollen sachpreisen und super stimmung. auch anfänger werden hier ihren spaß haben.


----------



## haukep (26. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

Veranstalter sind Marci und Dad oder....?


----------



## Agalatze (26. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

hauptsächlich EXORI und das angelcenter


----------



## haukep (26. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

Achso, das dachte ich mir! Aber ich muss mir deswegen doch keine Exori-Rute kaufen, oder


----------



## Agalatze (26. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

natürlich nicht !
obwohl die auch schon ganz gute sachen dazwischen haben.


----------



## haukep (26. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

Echt? Die haben jetzt schon gute Ruten! Man, wie sich das alles ändert...


----------



## Agalatze (26. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

ja die haben echt ganz gute sachen dabei. natürlich nicht alles.


----------



## haukep (26. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

Stimmt, die Fadenstopper sind spitze  Ne, kann schon sein....


----------



## Koschi (26. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

Fischen die Exori-Teamangler die Sachen auch privat (oder da dann auch Shimano/ Daiwa etc) oder nur beim Wettkämpfen/ Pressseterminen?


----------



## haukep (26. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

Soweit ich gesehen habe, haben die meist 2 Ausrüstungen. Zwar fischen sie auch die Exori Sachen, aber privat dann (natürlich) auch Shimano, etc....


----------



## Kalle (26. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

na dann haben wir ja noch zeit!! kann dann auch sagen ob ich mitmachen kann.
macht ihr alle einzelangler, oder auch teams? 
na werd dann ja sehen wie es abläuft, ach so, wo findet es denn immer statt?


----------



## JanS (26. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

ich würde auch gerne


----------



## haukep (27. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

@JanS: Na dann mal los


----------



## Agalatze (28. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

@ kalle
ich wollte versuchen soviele teams aus dem board wie möglich zusammen zu bekommen. das ist auf jedenfall witziger und alle haben ne größere chance etwas zu gewinnen.


----------



## haukep (28. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

Ich finde das gut, im Team macht es doch auch viel mehr Spaß als wenn man Einzelkämpfer ist, oder?


----------



## Agalatze (28. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

na klar !
vor allem gibt man sich noch mehr mühe,weil man seine kollegen nicht im stich lassen möchte. und selbst wenn man pech hat, kann man durch seine beiden teamkollegen noch eine gute platzierung erreichen. ist echt top !!!


----------



## haukep (28. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

Ja genau, das macht Sinn


----------



## Kalle (29. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

find ich auch oki so...man strengt sich mehr an :q


----------



## haukep (29. November 2004)

*AW: wie weit muss ich min. raus in der brandung?*

@Kalle: Lass mal auf den Martinscup ein Team eröffnen?! Hast Lust?!


----------

